
Deep Space Industries - setra
https://deepspaceindustries.com/
======
dwiel

      Departments Now Hiring:
    
      * Finance and Accounting
      * Business Development and Sales
      * Public Relations

~~~
D_Alex
I understand your cynicism, but suppose that you were seriously determined
about setting up an organisation to explore and develop space. This is a very
long-term endeavor. How would you go about it, and who would you hire first?
Unless you have a mass of funding, if you hire scientists and engineers first,
you will surely run out of money and the company will die.

You first need to create a system to feed the needs of the company for the
decades it will take for it to start being profitable. And one way to do that
is to spread an attractive vision of the company's plans and future. So yes,
if you are very serious about exploring and developing space, finance, public
relations and business development ARE the right places to start. IMHO.

~~~
taneq
You seem to be suggesting that it's possible for someone to set up an
organisation to explore and develop deep space commercial activities _without_
a mass of funding? I would think step one in even contemplating such a gambit
would be to acquire several billion dollars. Then, when you've got enough
backing to look halfway credible (and hopefully some hint of an actual plan),
you can start with the PR and business development to try and get the rest of
your funding.

~~~
T-A
Several billion may be excessive. SpaceX was funded with $100 of Musk's own
money and another $100 million from other investors. The rest of the billion+
which has gone into it so far is from paying customers [1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpaceX#Funding](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpaceX#Funding)

~~~
taneq
I'd argue that SpaceX was a bit of a special case. Elon Musk could probably
build a deep-space asteroid mining company in a cave with a box of scraps.

~~~
D_Alex
So it is possible!

~~~
taneq
Touche.

------
aj7
This is so obviously nutty that is simply a wealth transfer from those with
too much to the audacious.

Call me in 100 years.

------
ascotan
Yea I looked on the careers page too. I was expecting EVE online as a req for
employment.

~~~
jondiggsit
For the available positions, it'd probably be better job experience than
anything else.

------
erikb
Watching their video I don't feel the time is now. Maybe in 10 years or so?
Let's send Mark Whatney to Mars first, then send out SCVs to mine more
minerals, okay?

------
tmarkus
They seem to be working on enabling tech for smallsat asteroid missions. I
hear they're selling propulsion that run on water.

